# Found this niiiiiijccccee one yesterday



## cmriner (Feb 1, 2016)

This is one is a personal best/favorite! !


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats. Nice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice Bolen!


----------



## apoint (Feb 1, 2016)

a smoking Bolen. Nize.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 1, 2016)

Aw man, that is extremely nice!


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 1, 2016)

Holy cow just like the day it was dropped.  Is that 10000 years old?


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 1, 2016)

WOW. Smokin bolen. Congrats!!


----------



## kwayne (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice Bolen!! Take good care of that one.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Feb 1, 2016)

Tell us where and how you found this, great find.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a nice one CONGRAT !!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful point. Congrats on the fine.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## cmriner (Feb 2, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Holy cow just like the day it was dropped.  Is that 10000 years old?



Im very much a rookie  ,when it comes to these artifacts. So I'm  clueless  to the possible age of this point. Although  I grew up around my dad's obsession for this hobby, I just never developed the intrest . As a youngun ,I did find 2 or 3 on my outings with him . Here it is 30 years later and I have found 2 in the last 3 weeks. So needless to say , I AM HOOKED !!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 2, 2016)

cmriner said:


> Im very much a rookie  ,when it comes to these artifacts. So I'm  clueless  to the possible age of this point. Although  I grew up around my dad's obsession for this hobby, I just never developed the intrest . As a youngun ,I did find 2 or 3 on my outings with him . Here it is 30 years later and I have found 2 in the last 3 weeks. So needless to say , I AM HOOKED !!



I hope you still have your dads collection


----------



## cmriner (Feb 3, 2016)

dpoole said:


> I hope you still have your dads collection


He still here with us and has his collection. And here's  sum that he found over the years. He doesn't  get to look as much anymore ,due to his bad knees


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2016)

Man, nice points! That fluted Hardaway is especially sweet! Not many of those out there.


----------

